# Is this a pure german shepherd or mix??



## Nick&Vic (Mar 9, 2011)

I have attached photos of my new puppy Khloe.

Let me know if yall think she is all GSD or a mix of something else. The lady at the shelter thought she was a husky mix but im not sure about that. Khloe looks like she has all the qualities of a german shepherd but she seems kind of small. The shelter estimated her at 3-4 months because the vet gave her a rabies shot. But she seems younger than that if she is a full GSD. 

any estimations on how old she is?? do her paws look too small for a full GSD?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I can definitely see the Husky look in the muzzle.
Here is my WGSD at 13 weeks for comparison (still looking for original so I can get a close up:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I see some Husky too.

Adorable pup though! :wub:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea, I don't see pure(I'm no expert but did own a white GSD as well), but that pup is freaking ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*Is this a pure german shepherd or mix?*

I have a purebred white german shepherd and I just posted some puppy photos of him last night. His name is Judah and you can find them in the Photo Gallary. The ears look like it but the legs and paws not so much. Hope that helps.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Nick&Vic said:


> any estimations on how old she is?? do her paws look too small for a full GSD?


Tried to compare pictures of her to my two. I'd guess she's 10-12 weeks and she's adorable, very feminine!! 
Her eyes are beautiful (huge!) but they won't stay that shape forever, they should become more almond shape as she gets older if she's a GSD. I'm a sucker for those white eyelashes...sigh. 
Her paws look fine, you really don't want to see huge feet coming off the end of those legs. 
Nice ears!!

I don't see husky, but again, she's so young, it's hard to tell. Is she a rescue?


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!

I couldn't say she was all GSD, with puppies it can be so hard to tell. 
If she was all GSD I would be guessing her age to be 8 or 9 weeks. Do you know her story of when she came into the shelter and how long she was there?
I would love to see pictures of her in a month to see how she has changed.


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Man o Man is she cute!!


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

I really have no idea if she's a mix or not but I think she's only about 9 or 10 weeks. She's definitely a cutie  i would agree, however, that if she's not full GSD then there may be some husky in there. Maybe even samoyed, but it seems her fur would be longer.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Maybe it's me but I don't see any GSD in there... 

I see husky and a few other things that I can't put my finger on but I don't see GSD...


----------



## Nick&Vic (Mar 9, 2011)

Marshmallows said:


> Absolutely adorable!
> 
> Do you know her story of when she came into the shelter and how long she was there?


Last Sat I saw a posting of her on the internet by the cities animal services. they were closed sunday but my gf went during lunch on Monday and picked her up before anyone else could. just in time too! ppl really wanted her. She had been at the shelter for 5 days and was found as a stray. Her hair was so matted down and dirty. after a bath she became a clean little furball haha. So i have no idea who the parents are. One of the ladys there used to breed WGSDs and said she was a husky mix but ive seen a lot of puppy pics that look just like her so im not sure. we will see what the vet says next week


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a neighbor that has an American Eskimo, and she looks somewhat like her dog. I would say American Eskimo mix before I would think Husky.
And she is very, very cute!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure, Eskimo mix sounds good

But she is the CUTIEST pup EVER!! I was complaining... how dare you post such a gorgeous pup on here! LoL

Treat her well!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm no expert, but she looks GSD to me - especially her ears. She could be mixed with something. I'm not seeing American Eskimo or samoyed. I used to have a samoyed. Her ears were no where near as large as your pups. Your pup doesn't have the thick coat, almond eyes, or curled tails of those breeds.

Whatever she is - she is absolutely adorable. You are soooo lucky. Please keep posting pictures as she grows.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Maybe it's me but I don't see any GSD in there...
> 
> I see husky and a few other things that I can't put my finger on but I don't see GSD...


 
I don't see GSD either. She looks almost like a spitz mix or something similar. She is a cutie though.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I see a darned cute puppy! Mixes are hard to guess even as adults. I had a lovely dog that I told people was a certified street stray... I think she's one of those!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cute little girl!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She's most certainly pure adorable, no doubt about that part!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know what she is mixed with, but I know she is a whole bunch of cute!. She is so adorable. Congrats on her.


----------

